# New Arabic teacher to this forum



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there,
Iam new to this forum , and would like to thank my very good luck which dropped me here.
Iam sudanese , 44 , a lead translator for a multinational European company in Abu Dhabi , iam also a teacher of Arabic . so my suggestion is to get insights and ideas on how i can be active and helpful to offer my skills.
what do you think of posting one word or one sentence twice a week to those who are not familiar with the common Arabic words ?

note: just take care of those who are seeking for friendship through this forum , most of them are not genuine and my cause troubles .


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

good idea, sentence of the week  like that, simple stuff like politeness and manners etc


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am all for it my Arabic is no good at all and would love to learn more.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you my friend i will help you in that 
let's start

hi = marhaba
how are you = kif halak
how is your day = kif youmok
what are you doing = matha tafa'l
nice to met you = sorerto be maerefatik
see you later = araka lahekan

bye = salam


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

this week words and senteces will be about the greetings :
The Islamic greetings can be used any time during the day without any change it is :
as - salaamu alaykum and the reply for this will be 
wa alaykum As-salaam.
when the( a) vowel is like the one with a book you just find it( a) 
but when i mean to pronounce it like the a in hat you will find two As like this aa
i know that most of you know the greetings but it just refreshing the minds for the next coming words and sentences.
Another greetings which is in the morning is : Sabaah Alkhair and the reply should be Saabah An-noor.
in the after noon and evening the greeting is ; Masaa Alkhair and the reply is Masaa An-noor
Another one is general which can be any time : it is Marhabaa and the reply is just Marhabaa.
Later on I will proceed to more adavanced greetings and much more interesting stuff .
if you have any queries you can send me an email on xxxxxxxxx
or call xxxxxxxx
Good weekend,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks Haval!


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

You are welcome any time,
Cheers,


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

This will be useful, which makes a change


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Could you also elaborate when a particular greeting is preferred over the other in terms of occasion (meeting friends, business contacts, senior, junior, colleagues, being introduced, strangers etc.), respect, formal and informal etc.


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

i want it to be a fun more than just being a boring gramatical lesson , i know from the times when i was a teacher that creating informal situations in the class , role plays and acting , doing some practice down stairs at the shops down was a great fun and had big impact which resulted in big change to their progress . So try to do the same with your family and the friends around , if you want to learn swimming , you shoud get into water and try and do not just sit at the shore , if u work in arabs environment , i have a successful formula of how to get deeper to their heart , just try to use Arabic words with them and watch the impressions on their eyes .
hope this will make you get the message,
Your feedback is of great help for those who are interested,
Cheers,


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there , 
today i want to give you a small conversation which you can start running yourself , it is between John and David ; 
John; As-salaamu alaykum 
David ; Wa alaykum as-salaam , keef halak( how are you ? )
John ; Ana bikhair , Shukran . ( iam very well thank you )
David : Shoo ismak ( what is your name ?
John : Ana ismi John ( my name is John ) , wa inta shoo ismak ? ( and what is your name ? )
David : ana ismi david ( my name is David >
David : inta min wain ya John ( where are you from John ?
John : ana min london > iam from london. wa inta min wain ya David ( and where r u from david ? ( wa inta min wain ya david ? )
David : Ana min Glasco.
John : masalaamaa ( good bye ) 
David : masalaamaa ya John ( goodbye John )
iam thinking of forming a small social group of Arabic to be friends if i find good support what do you think 
Cheers,


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SBP said:


> simple stuff like politeness and manners etc


Surely these concepts would have to exist first before there is diction attributed to them?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yah why not i will take with you in arabic lol


----------



## divingmonkee (May 29, 2010)

This is interesting, I am literally just starting to learn Arabic. The next thing I need to learn is "Sorry, I have only just started learning Arabic". Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

This is great! Me and husband are learning Arabic by oral repetition with the 'pimsleur' CD technique. (No rude comments please!) Just on course 1 but really exciting. Any help with this gets my vote! I heard/read somewhere that Dubai based Arabs were offering free Arabic classes to Expats from The Heritage Centre? Does this ring any bells with anyone? Thanks Haval. 
J x


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I also found the Pimsleur CD's much better to learn some German, rather than the school lessons... horrible language to learn anyway


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2008)

haval said:


> Hi there ,
> today i want to give you a small conversation which you can start running yourself , it is between John and David ;
> John; As-salaamu alaykum
> David ; Wa alaykum as-salaam , keef halak( how are you ? )
> ...


wa,ya sound slightly like Kiswahili?


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

Asalam u alaikum Mr. Haval,
Thank you for the lessons.
I would love to learn Arabic. Social group is a good idea & I hope you keep posting.
Ma Salama


----------

